# Is this bloat? (Tropheus)



## jjzero (Sep 24, 2006)

I have one Tropheus Ikola showing some symptoms right now that have me very worried.

A little backgound info,

145 gallon with about 40 Ikola in it. Two XP3's and 2 AC110's for filtration. Have had them for about 2 years now with no problems. Came home today to see a fish about twice his normal size with bulging eyes too. It seems to be the only fish showing these symptoms.

Here's a photo.










Sorry for the poor quality but it's the best shot I could get.

I don't know much about bloat but I didn't think the eyes bulged. Could it be something else?

What should I do? The only medication I have right now is Jungle Parasite Clear. Should I use this? If so, should I treat the whole tank or isolate the infected fish and just treat the isolation tank? Or do Both of these things?

Help!


----------



## triscuit (May 6, 2005)

I would get him into quarantine right away, but probably will recommend treating all the fish depending on what else we can find out...

With the bloating, I suspect septicemia- symptoms of a nasty bacterial infection. I'd start the sick fish on a course of Erythromycin right away. Sometimes Epsom salt can help- and it won't hurt to try: add 1 tbs dissolved for every 5 gallons.

The cause of the infection is the next thing to worry about- how is your water quality? Run tests for ammonia, nitrite, and nitrate (I'm suspecting nitrates are a bit high). No matter the results, do a 75% water change, and clean 2 of the filters. Add Epsom salt to the big tank too- but at 1 tbs per 10 gallons.

I also recommend not feeding for a few days until we make sure no more fish are going to get sick.


----------



## jjzero (Sep 24, 2006)

Thanks for the advice Triscuit.

I quarantined him last night and started using the Jungle Parasite Clear. It was the only medicine I had on hand and I doubt none of my local fish stores would have the correct medicine needed. Plus I wouldn't have known what to buy anyways. So I figured it was better than nothing knowing that I would possibly have to order meds online and that would take a few days. I hope this was not a mistake on my part. What is a good brand of the Erythromycin? Where is a good place to get it? Should I stop using the JPC and just use Epsom Salt until the Erythromycin arrives?

As for the rest of the fish in the main tank, they all seem to be ok so far. I figured feeding them was a bad idea so I haven't. I have been going up to the tank at normal feeding times and acting like I'm going to feed to see how they react and they all seem to want to eat like usual. I believe this to be good news at this point.

I share a test kit with my family and unfortunately my cousin has it right now and he was gone for the weekend. I have plans to get the kit tomorrow and run some tests. I do 50% changes every 2 weeks with the last one being last weekend. I did do one last night of about 50%.

So I'm thinking I'll just use some Epsom Salt for now in the main tank and clean 2 filters as you suggested. Should I add the Epsom Salt during a water change or can I just dump it in at any time? I'd rather not dose the main tank with meds unless it's absolutely necessary.

Again thanks for the help and I'll keep you updated on what I find out when I do water tests tomorrow.

EDIT: It appears that PetSmart does carry Erythromycin so I'll go there as soon as I get out of work tomorrow and pick some up. Hopefully my local store has it in stock.


----------



## triscuit (May 6, 2005)

It sounds like you are doing what you can :thumb:

Go ahead and stick to the extra water changes and epsom salt for the big tank- It's fine to add with or without the water change, but when dealing with disease- water changes are your best defense.

Parasite Clear isn't a bad choice, but before switching to the Erythromycin, do as large of a water change as you can on the treated tank.


----------

